# 1990 300 Fourtrax help!!



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Hi guys new here and i am rebuilding a 1990 300. So ive got the piston cylinder and head on. Timing is perfect and valve set done. In neutral i push the kick start and the inside of the basket ckutch turns but not the clutch itself. So its not turning the centrifical clutch which means not turning the engine over. As well its slowly turning the drive output on the other side.

Do i have something in my trans messed up? I boought the bike blown up so i have no reference point. 

Would love to get this thing finished by the weekend and any help would be awesome! 

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I5500M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

How do you know whats turning on the inside of the motor? or do you still have the clutch cover off? Im not sure on this, but I would think the clutch cover needs to be on for everything to work correctly.


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

bump530 said:


> How do you know whats turning on the inside of the motor? or do you still have the clutch cover off? Im not sure on this, but I would think the clutch cover needs to be on for everything to work correctly.


Yes the clutch cover is off. 

The part that engages that clutch is off the clutch. So it shoukd be in the "locked" position so to speak. But its not its only the inside of it turning.....

I did have the clutches off to inspect bearings.

It seems like the clutch is engaged when it shouldnt be

Sent from my GT-I5500M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you sure the clutch is put back together right? if they are aligned just right when you tighten the 4 bolts with springs down, the clutch wont work. all the clutch disk should be tight together


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

bump530 said:


> Are you sure the clutch is put back together right? if they are aligned just right when you tighten the 4 bolts with springs down, the clutch wont work. all the clutch disk should be tight together


Thats my problem alright. The discs are loose in the basket so something is out of line. 

Thank you very much!! I have the manual ans will pull it apart tonight and make sure i put it back in the right way lol.

Sent from my GT-I5500M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i bet if you loosen those 4 bolts, it will pop into place...last time i made that mistake i put it all the way back together and tried to ride it...it will crank and shift into gear but wont move. i pulled it back apart and when i loosed the 4 bolts, it "popped". i went ahead and pulled it all the way apart and checked everything but that pop was them all lining back up.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

For future reference, when messing with the manual clutch, loosen all 4 bolts but only take 3 out. turn the plate the bolts go through to the outside of the clutch and tighten the fourth bolt back so it keeps tension on the pack.


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!

Turns out it was the manual clutch out of line!!

Got the motor in, now to fab up custom exhaust and fire it up for the first time tomorrow!!


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Well thanks again for the help!!

Got it all done and ready for the ride tomorrow!!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good. Glad you got it going


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

yup I did, till the brand new timing chain that I bought off ebay snapped!!

Must have been faulty because there is about 6 links that are broken plus the ones that snapped!


----------

